# Engine replacement and insurance ?



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi

I do have question regarding engine replacement there is any need to contact insurance company when You rwplace engine for exactly same one due to failure of old one ? And how it looks like with OEM replacement part do I still need to let my insurance company know about any part replacement ?

I would not let them know but in other post people suggest that You should inform Your insurance... I do not see any need but better to ask


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Unless there is any 'Additional Information' relevant to the cover they provide, i.e. it's now powered by Nitrous! then there is no requirement to inform them.

It would appear that you are changing 'like for like'. Don't forget to inform the DVLA by updating and returning your V5 with updated engine number


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Not if it is the same engine, same cc and same engine number. Some engines have different numbers from different models, eg a 2.2 Honda Prelude came with an h22, h22a, h22a2, h22a5 etc, depending on the year, bhp and if UKDM, Jdm etc. if a h22a2 was swapped with with another h22a2, then this is absolutely fine, but if it was swapped with an h22a5, this is a modification and must be disclosed.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks foe that I know about DVLA but some people suggest insurance company as well which seems bit strange if You change like for like part on Your car...


Thanks for clarification


----------

